# Homemade Spitter/Mister Mechanism?



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Hello all. One of my projects I would like to build this year would be a leaping spider mechanism. I've got in mind what I want for the air pnematics and rig, but is there a cheaper way to rig up a spitter/mister, so that when I fire the pneumatic spider up it would be a quick spray or mist of water? Has anyone made their own with say an aquarium pump and a mist nozzle? Just seeing the possiblities out there. Here is the kit that Gadget at Evilusions sells: http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=179&products_id=489
Thanks!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Swiffer wet jet, thats what I use, its an electronicly activated water shooter, it works from a button on the mop but its easy to reg it to a sensor it shoots about three feet, that works for me, I assume a nozzle change could make it go further.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I used to see battery powered squirt guns in the toy section of stores like walmart and target. But I haven't seen them in a few years.


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

Windshield washer replacement pump kit at your local auto parts store. It's 12v DC, easily controlled and cheap!


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

I read a post where a low cost HVLP paint sprayer from Harbor Freight was recommended. I bought one, tested it, but it has not ended up as part of a prop yet. It is made to spray. It is part of the pneumatic system already, nothing new to add.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

I'll be on the look out for Swiffer Wet Jets now!


----------



## litel black cat (Nov 29, 2010)

that plant monster is phenomenal!!! how long did he take to build?


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

litel black cat said:


> that plant monster is phenomenal!!! how long did he take to build?


I agree! Unbelievable, great movements, got a how to?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

[Thread hi-jack= "OOhhhh a how too would be awesome. Almost as awesome as that prop." [/Thread hi-jack]


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone have a how-to on making the spitter with a swiffer?????


----------

